# Blue tricolors



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These little ones are about two and a half weeks old. Also seen are the older sisters which are about eight weeks old. the first shot shows a curly blue tricolor buck and a standard blue tricolor doe in the middle of the picture.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

So curly!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Er, yuh, a couple of them are curly. Short haired though, so it won't really look curly by the time they are three or four months old.
I likes 'em just fine.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Most of my litters (I have only had 3 hopefully 4 soon) randomely are long haired


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The curlies in this litter are from the same line as the LH curly fur balls I posted in Mousies du Jour last week. I had stopped breeding curly meeces as they all had health issues with eyes and ears getting irritated as they reached full size. these guys have no problems so I don't mind having them.


----------

